# Adding a new circuit for outdoor flood light



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for electrical pros only. Please post your question on...

https://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## CurtisEliff (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm a licensed apprentice. The site states; apprentices are welcome on this site just as much as a journeyman.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Depending on the way the panel is mounted, The type of home construction and the exterior look of the home. 

Fill in your profile then post a lot of crap to get to 10 posts then you can put up some pics. Im industrial so i suck at hiding stuff. The res guys are great at that kind of stuff so im sure they can find away to make it look sweet.

Personally as a industrial ele i would post something similar to this.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

CurtisEliff said:


> I'm a licensed apprentice. The site states; apprentices are welcome on this site just as much as a journeyman.


A licenced apprentice? What license do you hold?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

eddy current said:


> A licenced apprentice? What license do you hold?


Apprentice....at least that's the way I read it:vs_wave:

Any how , per the Ho's question about DIY work , have you
considered asking your J-man for his advise? He 's in 
the neighborhood and we are not ...cannot see all the
details.

I'm not recommending this , but I once seen some UF
thrown across a roof top , and then sent down a gutter
and back up the corner of some vinyl siding....it hid
it , but not enough for me notice

IBTL


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Can you not run inside and up out the wall?

Can also run pvc just below the siding and up to light. Can paint the pvc to match siding.



Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Drivers license?
[emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


eddy current said:


> A licenced apprentice? What license do you hold?


Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

eddy current said:


> A licenced apprentice? What license do you hold?


Here in Michigan, an apprentice must be registered and licensed with the state. it's literally the same renewal process and card as journeyman only it says apprentice. I'm guessing he has something similar in his state.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Voltron said:


> Here in Michigan, an apprentice must be registered and licensed with the state. it's literally the same renewal process and card as journeyman only it says apprentice. I'm guessing he has something similar in his state.


A licensed apprentice just sounds funny to me. 
Our apprentices must also be registered, pay an annual fee and carry a card that says they’ve paid, but it is not a license. 
Here a license is something you earn when you pass a test.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

How about PVC conduit down from the panel, underground to the where you want it and straight up to the light. Another option, up and through the attic.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

CurtisEliff said:


> I'm a licensed apprentice. The site states; apprentices are welcome on this site just as much as a journeyman.


 @CurtisEliff Please go to your User "CP" on the top left in the dark blue bar and fill out your profile.
Like the others, I think you are a homeowner. So please tell us a little bit about yourself.
Apprentices are welcome. 



I'm not going to close this thread yet.


----------



## CurtisEliff (Jun 30, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> CurtisEliff said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a licensed apprentice. The site states; apprentices are welcome on this site just as much as a journeyman.
> ...


Im just a homeowner handy man because I came on here asking for some helpful advice? This is a picture of my ELECTRICAL APPRENTICE LICENCE...


----------



## CurtisEliff (Jun 30, 2018)

Well apparently my picture didnt post. I am licensed in the state of Delaware as an apprentice.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

CurtisEliff said:


> Im just a homeowner handy man because I came on here asking for some helpful advice? This is a picture of my ELECTRICAL APPRENTICE LICENCE...





CurtisEliff said:


> Well apparently my picture didnt post. I am licensed in the state of Delaware as an apprentice.



It posted. Maybe you can't see it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks Curtis. Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile. Its not that hard and all of us would appreciate it.
The picture looks fine on this end. Appreciate your timely response!


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Curtis.

I think what's confusing to some of the guys is that in most states an apprentice carries an ID card, not a license.

In most areas you are not licensed until you complete your apprenticeship, and test for your Journeyman license.


----------



## CurtisEliff (Jun 30, 2018)

Signal1 said:


> Welcome to the forum Curtis.
> 
> I think what's confusing to some of the guys is that in most states an apprentice carries an ID card, not a license.
> 
> In most areas you are not licensed until you complete your apprenticeship, and test for your Journeyman license.


Ohh okay. Yeah in delaware in order to be allowed to preform ANY kind of electrical work you must be registered and have license whether it be an apprentice licence or journeyman licence. I can understand that my question may have seemed like something just a homeowner handyman would say but I am a legitimately licensed apprentice lol..


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Are there any other states that use the term “licensed” when referring to an apprentice?

Around here if you said you were a licensed apprentice, you would get laughed at.

Nothing against you @CurtisEliff, around here we only use that term for someone who has earned it. 

Licensed apprentice.......still sounds funny to me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Are there any other states that use the term “licensed” when referring to an apprentice?
> 
> Around here if you said you were a licensed apprentice, you would get laughed at.
> 
> ...


I'd never heard that term and I live pretty close to Delaware actually but have only driven through.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CurtisEliff said:


> Well apparently my picture didnt post. I am licensed in the state of Delaware as an apprentice.


Welcome aboard @CurtisEliff!

If you post some pics I'm sure we can give you a few options. 

May seem like an odd question but have you considered solar?


----------



## StriickeN (Sep 11, 2017)

We have apprentice "licenses" in Nebraska too, but I still consider it an apprentice id basically.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

StriickeN said:


> We have apprentice "licenses" in Nebraska too, but I still consider it an apprentice id basically.


Yeah man, a license to learn not 'earn'.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

eddy current said:


> Are there any other states that use the term “licensed” when referring to an apprentice?
> 
> Around here if you said you were a licensed apprentice, you would get laughed at.
> 
> ...


Most states I know of, they're "registered apprentices" not "licensed". There's no such thing as a "licensed apprentice". As in, "licensed contractor", or "certified journeyman". Noobs.......?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Most states I know of, they're "registered apprentices" not "licensed". *There's no such thing as a "licensed apprentice"*. As in, "licensed contractor", or "certified journeyman". Noobs.......?


Sir I refer you to posts #13 & #22.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's a perfect opportunity to polish your bending, and tape measure reading skills. You do have a 1/2" bender.....don't you?
And, an apprentice that can't read a tape, is a deal breaker.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sir I refer you to posts #13 & #22.


 I too, am a big fan of "Photoshop" (just not all that proficient at it). Notice, no "state seal". I can't help it if some of those backwater states don't understand the difference.
Bring that to backwater California, and you'll get laughed out of the state.
Sir.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

https://dprfiles.delaware.gov/electrician/Apprentice_Electrician_Application.pdf


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

CurtisEliff said:


> I want to install a flood light for my backyard but I'm stuck on figuring out a clean looking way of doing it. I have a main panel mounted on the side of the house right around the corner of where I want to put the light but I just cant seem to find a way to get from the panel around the corner and up the side of the house without it looking like complete dog****.


What finish is on the outside of the house?
Brick? Vinyl siding? Stucco? etc...

Have you considered tapping an existing circuit from within the house?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

joebanana said:


> Here's a perfect opportunity to polish your bending, and tape measure reading skills. You do have a 1/2" bender.....don't you?
> And, an apprentice that can't read a tape, is a deal breaker.



Yep most people would go for the conduit around a external corner using a bender because lets face it we dont care if it looks like sh1t.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

gpop said:


> Yep most people would go for the conduit around a external corner using a bender because lets face it we dont care if it looks like sh1t.


 I beg to differ. Most knowledgeable electricians (even some stupid ones) would use an LB, LL, LR or a pulling elbow around an outside corner.
Others, who know how to run conduit, could roll a 90 around the corner.
Sure beats ripping stucco off the wall, or patching drywall.:wink:


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

joebanana said:


> I beg to differ. Most knowledgeable electricians (even some stupid ones) would use an LB, LL, LR or a pulling elbow around an outside corner.
> Others, who know how to run conduit, could roll a 90 around the corner.
> Sure beats ripping stucco off the wall, or patching drywall.:wink:


Human brain will see horizontal things. Its due to use using them to reference if we are standing straight. This leads to a problem if the conduit is level but the ground near the house is un-level we will spot that conduit from 50' feet away.

If you run the conduit vertical no one will focus on it. So if you can not find a circuit to tap of or a way to run inside the wall then a conduit leaving the panel straight down and going underground would seem the best advice.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Curtis..welcome to the forum.
This is from me to you...enjoy.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

gpop said:


> Human brain will see horizontal things. Its due to use using them to reference if we are standing straight. This leads to a problem if the conduit is level but the ground near the house is un-level we will spot that conduit from 50' feet away.
> 
> If you run the conduit vertical no one will focus on it. So if you can not find a circuit to tap of or a way to run inside the wall then a conduit leaving the panel straight down and going underground would seem the best advice.


 That's fine if there's no patio, or sidewalk, and you like digging.
If the house is out of plumb, that's a different story, so under the eaves is also an option. "inside the wall" usually requires some sort of patching. (assuming it's a stick frame house)(Block, or brick could present a problem).

Bubble levels can be a wonderful thing.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

CurtisEliff said:


> Im just a homeowner handy man because I came on here asking for some helpful advice? This is a picture of my ELECTRICAL APPRENTICE LICENCE...


Man that is a chinsy looking license. I have to pay $25 per trade for my apprentices and they get something just as bad. I wan't OKs to be embossed card with a security seal and chip, something official looking. Also, I want a stamp like the NJ guys get. :glasses:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> Man that is a chinsy looking license. I have to pay $25 per trade for my apprentices and they get something just as bad. I wan't OKs to be embossed card with a security seal and chip, something official looking. Also, I want a stamp like the NJ guys get. :glasses:


For us it’s $60 a year for apprentices, $135 a year for journeymen. We get a plastic card, journeymen also get a wall certificate. 

And it is public if your up to date on your payments. Anyone can go to the website and type in your name. Your licenses, the date you got them and if your up to date on the payments is all there for anyone to see. The public can also apply to add a bad review to your public profile!!

When it first came out I went and checked up on all my old bosses, some didn’t have the red seal! Only a provincial license that is not available anymore. 

https://www.collegeoftrades.ca/


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

eddy current said:


> For us it’s $60 a year for apprentices, $135 a year for journeymen. We get a plastic card, journeymen also get a wall certificate.
> 
> And it is public if your up to date on your payments. Anyone can go to the website and type in your name. Your licenses, the date you got them and if your up to date on the payments is all there for anyone to see. The public can also apply to add a bad review to your public profile!!
> 
> ...


Apprentice $25, Jman $75, Contractor $200. We have the lookup system too, but no reviews thankfully. I hate online reviews at times. Sales people are always calling trying to boost our online ratings and reviews. 

"Had to call over and over and over like 7 times to get someone to answer. It would ring 1.1674 rings then go to voicemail, like they were on the phone already and didn't want to hear the beeping sound over what they were trying to talk about, and they intentionally sent me to their inbox. They should have dropped everything to take my call, then on top of that, they didn't put my free estimate on a project I'm actually probably never going to do across town from them a priority, and I had to wait 40 minutes for someone to get there. TERRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE. I'M GOING TO TELL ALL MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY HOW BAD YOU ARE. ONE STAR SINCE I COULDN'T GIVE IT ZERO."


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> Apprentice $25, Jman $75, Contractor $200. We have the lookup system too, but no reviews thankfully. I hate online reviews at times. Sales people are always calling trying to boost our online ratings and reviews.
> 
> "Had to call over and over and over like 7 times to get someone to answer. It would ring 1.1674 rings then go to voicemail, like they were on the phone already and didn't want to hear the beeping sound over what they were trying to talk about, and they intentionally sent me to their inbox. They should have dropped everything to take my call, then on top of that, they didn't put my free estimate on a project I'm actually probably never going to do across town from them a priority, and I had to wait 40 minutes for someone to get there. TERRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE. I'M GOING TO TELL ALL MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY HOW BAD YOU ARE. ONE STAR SINCE I COULDN'T GIVE IT ZERO."


I hear ya. Our site is not for contractors though, just to check certification of a single person. 

Luckily you have to apply to leave a review. I think they are pretty strict because I have not seen one on there yet.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm from Houston TX and my Apprentice card says license on it as well. Gives my license number and everything. Says the exact thing the OP's apprentice card shows when he posted his picture. On the bottom of mine, it states "Texas department of licensing and regulation". So the word license is thrown around numerous times on my card.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

This is what happens when the government stratifies the trade with these arbitrary distinctions. I was doing electrical work for money when I was still a teenager long before I possessed a license or apprentice card. A person's aptitude cannot be quantified by some silly card carried in your wallet.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

To the credit of the aspiring professionals, it tracks their hours, wages, etc. which is in their interest. Historically too many people get suckered into 1099 work and then try to get their journeyman's card and it fails because they were illegally employed unbeknownst to them. 

The only thing constant is change, and this change seems to be in the interest of the apprentices. And that's good for everyone.


----------

